# Eurospec 2.2 Engine



## HPD TURBO (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi,
I am having trouble with an 2.2 litter engine fron Eurospec. The rev sensor is not reading right.
Any one have experience on this?


----------



## karimS3 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: Eurospec 2.2 Engine (HPD TURBO)*

what car is it?


----------

